# What are your two favorite HB's for trolling



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi guys.
Im just after some info really, to see what are the most popular lures.
So what are your fav lures?
Also do you guys use small clips to put your lures on or just go line, leader, lure?
And one of the hardist decisions i think is when do you change your lures?
I mean how long do you go before you think ok this lures not working today im change it?
Is there a rules you guy follow?

all and any info would be great. 
Thanks Rik


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

What are your targets, where are you trolling and how deep do you want to troll?


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Rik,

The two lures I always put out first are a Pygmy II in red/yellow and a Halco Scorpion in silver/grey. This way I have a bright colour and a 'natural' colour to see what mood the fish are in. If the water is a bit discoloured then I might go one bright colour (fluoro pink works well) and a darker colour (dark red with black stripes). The 'chrome orange' in the Halco range is great in the murky water, too.

These lures are generally used when trolling over water that ranges from 1.5 to 3 meters deep. If it's over 3 meters, then I'll put something like a Lively Lures Micro Mullet on which gets down a bit deeper.

If none of the lures are working after about 30 minutes, I'll probably change one of them to an SX40 (olive green) which I've found works great on flathead.

On smaller lures I just go line straight to the lure. If there is a split ring, then I'll tie directly to that with a blood-knot but if it's directly to the tow-point, then I'll use a uni-loop knot to help give the lure as much action as possible. On the larger lures (Rapala Magnum CD9) I'll sometimes use a ball bearing swivel clip if I think I may be changing lures a bit.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Ill be troliing the Maroochy river and the depth is always changing in there. So its hard to say, i could be in 5f of water paddle ten feet and be in 15f.
As for what fish im looking at jacks and flatties.


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

A Gold Bomber is my fav around here in Noosa. Its a deep diver but I drag it all over the place and coming into flattie season its going to do some hard yards.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Nic, Cid who makes the gold bomber and the Pygmy II?


----------



## Mallard Duck (Jun 18, 2006)

The pigmy brand is Strike Pro, which is Juro's upmarket range with a nicer finish then the cheap stuff. Should be around the $11-12. Not to sure on the gold bomber though. I have a strong feeling that it is made by Classic lures. Also around $12-14


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Although I love my sx range of lures 40 and 60, my favorite must be the deep diving manns10+ orange/green/silver with spots. Ive gotta get a couple more, now that the last one went off to live with big fish, due to my slow thinking. :lol:

Im over it.... yes I am over it :?

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Halco Scorpion and a SX40


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

1. Manns Stretch No.5 in pink (Doctor Death)
2. RMG Poltergeist in Gold


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Definately SX 40 & 60 - any colour


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

9cm Gold Bomber, Rapala SXR-10cm, Rapala Down Deep Husky Jerk glass minnow 12 cm and Ecogear SX 48 (Gold Coast Special) or any 8cm to 10cm bibbed minnow that looks like a whitebait.



Chris said:


> Not to sure on the gold bomber though. I have a strong feeling that it is made by Classic lures. Also around $12-14


Made by Bomber Lures, Fort Smith, Arizona, USA (assembled in Mexico). Distributed by Westackle (in WA at least) & retailing for $16.95 in my neck of the woods. Thats for the Long A 1/4 oz 9cm ones.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

For the flatties holding around those lippy drop offs an RMG Poltergeist, for other stuff in the shallower reaches a Strike Zone Critter (Small & Shallow). No clips for me, although maybe a swivel b/w line leader if using a larger Poltergeist with bigger bib. I also use a lefty's loop knot at the lures tow point. A little Mann's stretch would also be at the ready in the tackle box.

Interesting to see the range of HB choices being used..........


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

As most of my fishing is in freshwater. I love to troll the jackall and the boomerang 65mm blackbeetle at the moment. Using a loop knot for free swimming action.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Rik,

See pics of my favorites (for Flaties/Jacks).

Rapala Shad rap - Shad colour (for everthing)
Tilsan Bass - Gold Herring (Flaties/Jacks/Bass)
Nils Master Invincible - Glow in the dark (Flaties/Bass)
Rapala Tail Dancer - Perch (freshwater fish)
(But sooooooo many others that could be fav's)

You know the Tilsan works as you were there on Saturday!
3 Flaties on Sunday Am on the Nilsmaster.

All connected via a small snap (no swivel).

It will be unusal to troll up a Jack - Really have to cast lures deep into cover and slowly work them out.

Usually change lures to suit the depth. Lures have to be bumping the bottom for the Flaties to get turned on. And 4 to 1 caught trolling with the tide.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

this lure has won hands down
outfished every other lure including the SX40 Bluegill (which gave it a run for its money for a while)


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Aaahhh, the Victoria Harbour Tiger, I've not found any shop that stocks enough of the SX lures to be able to get hold of a Blue Gill or one of these...


----------

